# Choctawhatchee River Bream



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Fished out of Smokehouse this morning.


Table below full of mostly shellcrackers, a buddy caught yesterday.

All from the Choctawhachee River.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Good mess of bream !


----------



## NipTide (Nov 13, 2008)

Not that I care cause I live in Bama, but that little bass in the second picture. Isn't there some size limit in Florida? I know in Bama there is not. Great mess of fish in both pictures!


----------



## blufire42 (Oct 28, 2015)

NipTide said:


> Not that I care cause I live in Bama, but that little bass in the second picture. Isn't there some size limit in Florida? I know in Bama there is not. Great mess of fish in both pictures!


No minimum length, daily limit of 5 bass, only 1 of which is allowed to be >= 16 inches

https://myfwc.com/media/11695/fwblackbassregrackcard.pdf


----------



## NipTide (Nov 13, 2008)

Thanks blufire42!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

That's a pile!!!! Congrats on the fish slaying!


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

That's some fine eating! Huge bluegill in that first pic.


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

You da man nice mess


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

I’m Expecting your table to be covered this afternoon? Haven’t seen that table in a while


----------



## Dmoney (Feb 19, 2017)

Nice fish JB. Thanks for the river report. LA has no minimum on bass but an 8 fish limit. I agree with Try'n, those brim are studs!


----------



## Dmoney (Feb 19, 2017)

Oops , Bodup on that comment on the size of the brim.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Try'n...had to move the table to cut down a big oak and haven't set it back up yet.

Not too good this afternoon. Introduced new friend and club member to gold hook mullet fishing. about 2 hr 45 min to get 13. A couple of other club members did good again on Choctaw bream...32 fishing out of Smokehouse again.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

fishwalton said:


> Try'n...had to move the table to cut down a big oak and haven't set it back up yet.



As a teenager I worked at TG&Y and we sold those same tables.... I was a stock boy and we went on break or early lunch anytime we saw somebody even looking at one of those heavy jokers!!


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

*Bream still biting on the Choctaw*

Buddy and I decided to fish specks and reds yesterday along the 331 rocks in the Choctawhatchee Bay. He got a keeper black snapper and a couple of hardheads. I didn't catch a fish. However, a couple of our club members got a decent mess of bream fishing the lower river. They got a late morning start and had to work hard, but the catch was not bad considering the were fishing in the middle of the day.


----------



## Dmoney (Feb 19, 2017)

Nice sac a let too, Che!!


----------



## catfever24 (Dec 26, 2011)

Try'n Hard said:


> As a teenager I worked at TG&Y and we sold those same tables.... I was a stock boy and we went on break or early lunch anytime we saw somebody even looking at one of those heavy jokers!!


Showing the age, I remember the TG & Y. We had one on Racetrack Road back in the day.


----------

